# 4 Week Training plan needed



## Jay1988 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi guys, just needed a training plan for the next 4 weeks as I have a rest period from work. I'm looking to train 2-3 a day for 5-6 days a week. I've previously done some BJJ, slowly getting back into and have been doing muay thai and MMA for the past 4 months twice a week.My diet and rest periods are all in check.

I'm just after a structured split day by day, exercise by exercise of when to do weights, what routine would you suggest would be best, stand up, ground work and combat conditioning. I understand its a bit much to ask for but any advice is much appreciated. 1st post as well really hyped up, this is quite a cool forum site. :thumb


----------



## Nate (May 13, 2010)

Would be interested in your replies for this too.

I train Kickboxing Mondays, MMA Wednesdays and BJJ Fridays (all evenings). I would like to know how to best train weights and cardio around this!!!:yes:


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

Jay1988 said:


> Hi guys, just needed a training plan for the next 4 weeks


as prepereation for what? or with what goals in mind?


----------



## Jay1988 (Mar 6, 2011)

Just for general improvement of everything I suppose. I would like to compete in a few MMA or thai boxing bouts within this year, so if a structured plan was arranged it would help out alot, I'm just sitting around, whereas I'd rather be doing something productive and improving on all levels.


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

Jay1988 said:


> Just for general improvement of everything I suppose. I would like to compete in a few MMA or thai boxing bouts within this year, so if a structured plan was arranged it would help out alot, I'm just sitting around, whereas I'd rather be doing something productive and improving on all levels.


We need to know what you need to improve most. Obvious things, whats your deadlift, whats your bench, how many pull ups can you do, can you do 3 x 5 minutes of high intensity cardio with a minutes rest in between without stopping? How long does it take for you to recoover from 30 seconds intense exercise? When you spar can you keep up with others? When you roll do you gass at all? What's your BF%. There will be others I have missed, but off the top of my head I would aim to improve 1 or 2 of these things during off season, I consider them important.

Example 1, next 4 weeks target is- to add 20kg to 2x5 deadlift without going over 80kg or 10% bodyfat. This obviously depends on how much you currently can do.

Example 2, create a 3 x 5min kettlebell curcuit, within 2 weeks go from 20kg bells to 24kg bells, keep same level of intensity or do better.

Example 3, lose "x"kg over "x" weeks, maintain new weight, do not lose weight on lifts or do not slow down on circuit "x."

This is how I train anyway. I feel the need to imporve an aspect of myself when I get my ass handed to me in a way that could be remedied through additional training. ie: couldnt complete the double on "Big Dave" because he weighs too much. Solution; review and work on double leg technique and improve powerclean poundage. Set yourself targets, they are important.


----------



## Jay1988 (Mar 6, 2011)

Joeedom:- Thnaks for that needed abit of guidance. I do need to trim down and improve my cardio. Your 3 5min round sounds like a real good idea, I'm going to give that a go.

in regards to weights dl:170kg, bench:130, pull ups:15 im weighing in at 92kg, is that ok. I mean getting stronger is always better, but hopefully I can maintain the strength while losing fat.

Footworks one of my biggest flaws guys, bit of advice on how to improve that would be great.


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

So your stronger than most by far.

I would aim for conditioning improvements, your dead on LHW... given that your out of condition and there is room to trim, aim to bring your weight down to within water cutting distance of 84. Fortunately improving your condition will cut fat, so as you get better and faster... you will naturally get trimmer.

Look up GSP's weight training routine, also look up a barbell complex, fartlek running, kettlebell routines too. Keep it varied, record your performances. Calorie count to 2000-2200 daily, keep it clean as you can. You dont get lifts like yours without knowing about diet, so I'll leave that on you.

As for your feet, tell your standup coach, see what he says.


----------



## pwblackbelt (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi,

If you have followed the grappling circuit for awhile, you are probably familiar with the name *David Avellan*.

As a *4xADCC World Championships* veteran and *2009 Bronze Medalist*, David has beaten some of the best grapplers in the world such as* Alexandre "Xande" Ribeiro*, *Tarsis Humphries*, *Roberto "Cyborg" Abreu*, *Rener Gracie*, and *Rafael Lovato Jr.*

It is pretty amazing that he hasn't gotten more attention from the grappling world as one of the few Americans to do well in International competitions, but that is about to change.

David has been working on an instructional course that he says is going to revolutionize MMA called *The Kimura Trap System*.

He sent me over preview video which has some footage from his instructional course and competition highlight and...

...you NEED to see this because it looks amazing and I can't wait to see more!

CHECK IT OUT HERE www.mad-dogmartialarts.com


----------

